# 2016 Nissan Maxima Previewed in Super Bowl Commercial



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is prepping a new Maxima and this is what it will look like.*
> 
> Or very close to it.
> 
> Revealed at the end of Nissan’s 'With Dad' 90 second Super Bowl commercial, the swoopy model looks like a production ready version of the brand’s Sports Sedan concept.


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Maxima Previewed in Super Bowl Commercial at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## xsmi (May 5, 2010)

I hear it's being debuted at the Chicago Auto Show in April...


----------

